# shallow runnin



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

crappity smack ing shallow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNH14Y4XNe8


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Go get a fucking hovercraft. That boat is so environmentally wrong its not even funny. And I don't want to hear that he is running over sand because everyone else is going to tear the fucking grass bottoms up. 


fuck
fucking
fucker
fuck you
fucktard

Now that is funny stuff ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

> Go get a fucking hovercraft. That boat is so environmentally wrong its not even funny. And I don't want to hear that he is running over sand because everyone else is going to tear the fucking grass bottoms up.
> 
> 
> fuck
> ...


X2 [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

Boat is built here in Hudson. I was asked to invest. Did I screw up?? :-/ :-/

Same guy who ran the "flats boat" to Bimini un-escorted as a stunt. Crazy.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=angry4.gif] 

Yeah, I let him know how I felt. It will be interesting to see if he leaves it up there now that its been tagged.










*WANTED: Enemy of Flats Fisherman Everywhere*











*
Here is the evidence if he decides to crawl into a hole which I doubt he will.........*


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Now they can ruin the fishing grounds that I spent an hour poling to. maybe I need to redistribute the rocks. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

and oh yeah, crappity smack me! [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Now let the Googans go run for thier check books. 

What a nimrod, I think it is irresposible to even produce a boat that will do that.

Maybe they can get Mannino to endorse it! ;D


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

You just wait...

ECC's version will be named Puddlemen.

Gordon's version will be named Anklebiter.

Hells Bay's version will be named Pick Pocket Professional.

"Dream Boats" just needs a tower version to corner the flats boat market.

When can I go for a ride Ron?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

> You just wait...
> 
> ECC's version will be named Puddlemen.
> 
> ...


Now that's funny. ;D ;D

Come on Bob. You know I would go for the XF-20.  But your going to have to build it. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

OMG now that was a funny post Bob! [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

oh great, now the same lazy bastards that run all over the wilderness and management areas on ATC's have an option on the flats too. Maybe this guy can have someone fabricate a 3 point hitch so they use their assortment of farm implements to disk and sow seeds to replant the wrecked grass flats like they do for their food plots... 

Bob, that was really funny, we definitely need to get together and tilt a few, maybe over some sanding disks at your place.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> You just wait...
> 
> ECC's version will be named Puddlemen.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]  LMAO


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Flatscat and Shallow Sport owners,

I HATE u all!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The boat builder is taking a beating in the comments section of the video. Good read.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> The boat builder is taking a beating in the comments section of the video. Good read.


he deserve it and I will call him what is the purpose of the flatscat??? damage the evironment and eco-system running 3 inches of water in texas flats??? we dont need it here in florida and rather to pole to sight fishing in the flats and keep the fish and enivornment heathy!

he posted saying "manatee friendly"?? yeah right! manatee doesnt need a scar to be killed.....the manatees need a* flatscat *to fly pass them to give a manatees a shock and seizures!! I used to partcipate in seaworld for "save the manatees".


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Is "thethresh" Thresher in the comments?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> Is "thethresh" Thresher in the comments?




yep, thats Thresher allright! ;D



L.R. ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Is "thethresh" Thresher in the comments?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. The Thresh strikes again. ;D ;D

Just went back and reread the comments. I'm going to start calling the Thresh the "Shill'r Killer"


----------

